# Looking for a pro in swfl



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking to rewire my boat and I was hoping someone here knows someone in the business. Thought about doing it myself but the more I look around the more it seems like a bad idea. Oh yeah I'm in Punta Gorda by the way. The closer the better. Thanks in advance


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

sent you a pm get in touch with me george


----------

